# Picture of Dog Carrier



## tajj1986 (May 4, 2005)

I wanted to show everyone the carriers I made for Rosie and Harley. Rosies is the Green Rose. Harleys is the Red.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow those are so great  I wish I could sew that good.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

awesome they look great


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow!!! very nice!!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Those are great!! Would you mind sharing where you got the pattern? Or did you just create it yourself?


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

I especially like the red one, but both are very nice. I'm curious about whether there is a pattern for this as well.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

those bags are wonderful


----------



## tajj1986 (May 4, 2005)

Thank you for the compliment. :wave: 

This is a Simplicity pattern. I have altered the pattern for my sewing needs. The alterations are written below. 

If you do make this bag I would suggest getting a thin wood bottom and making a padded slip cover (sham style) to go over it. The pattern suggest using 1/2 inch foam for the sides and bottom. It is not sturdy enough to make the pet feel secure and the bottom sags. I tried 1 inch foam and it still sagged. I use 1/8 inch wafer board or plywood cut to size to fit the bottom. Sand all cut edges, make sure corners are rounded and there is no splintering. I pad the slip cover with batting so it is comfortable for my chis. 

Here is a few more things I did different. I used high loft batting (instead of the foam) doubled and stitched in the lining fabric. I cut the batting larger than the fabric and then trim it to fit the lining. It takes a little practice to use batting this way, but it is well worth it. The batting provides warmth and doesn't have the stiff feel, but still provides the bag with upright sides. Another plus, it is easier to wash these bags with batting than foam. They can be thrown in the washing machine then line dry. I also use only cotton webbing for the straps. Regular webbing shouldn't be washed as the ends tend to fray even when the ends are heated and melted.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I can see where the foam board wouldn't be sturdy enough, and I agree the batting probably works better than the foam would. 

I made a cover for my sewing machine last year, using the high loft batting with a lining. It is actually reversible. One side is a soft mauve and the other side is a mauve and white stripe. I leave my sewing machine out all the time, and the cover protects from dust, etc., and looks better too.

I am going to try one of the carriers. They are just so cute. Thanks again.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hey you are pretty talented!


----------



## tajj1986 (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Kari.  I sew for a living so I get a ton of practice.

Chimom, I have made several appliance covers for gifts and I always make them reversible. It is practical and you can make a quick change to look of your kitchen in just a few minutes. These bags are so simple to make. After the first one they just sew up in a few minutes. The hardest part is the straps and once you get a good idea of the placement (I don't use the pattern placement) they work up fast. 

My next project is finishing my drapes for my bedroom and sitting room if I ever find time. :wink:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks comfy


----------

